# Weird Toddler Nail Cracks-Pics



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Has anyone seen anything like this?

It's hard to see from the pics, but see my description below.

Big and middle toenail cracks

Profile of nail

Fingernail (ring finger)

Closer up on toenails

I noticed about a week ago that my 29-month old son had a deep horizontal crack in his big toenail by the base of the nail, next to the cuticle. I figured it was related to some kind of trauma, although I didn't remember him hurting his foot.

A few days later I noticed the same thing (although less dramatic) on the middle toe of the same foot. I still thought it must be trauma, since it was on the same foot. However, there was no bruising or anything else.

Now I see that he has the same nail problem on his fingernails, which to me rules out the trauma theory.

What is going on? We just had him tested for celiac, but don't have the full results in. His blood panel showed that white blood cell count was a tiny bit low, and he had a bout of greenish, mucousy poop that seems to have gotten better (I posted about it a couple weeks ago).

Any ideas about what this could be?


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

DD has the same thing on her toenails and I haven't a clue since reading your post, because, like you, I thought it was from trauma (maybe her shoes were too short and her toenail was pushing up against the front edge) so I've been letting her go barefoot and also bought some soft-soled larger shoes, but her toenails still have horizontal-type lines and cracks.

So, I'm watching this post with interest. So far her fingernails are fine.


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Looks like it could be a nail fungus. However I don't have any recommendations on how to treat it as I have had it on all toes, for many years & can't get rid of it. I do know that oral treatments (Lamisil etc...) are very hard on the liver. I tried them a few years ago, but won't chance it any more.


----------



## mhenry (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks like a nail fungus.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

Nail fungus can cause ridges and cracks.

Also in general nail changes can indicate nutritional (usually mineral) deficiencies.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I could be wrong, but I don't think it's nail fungus because everything I've been reading seems to suggest that a fungal nail infection would start toward the tip of the nail and spread toward the finger or toe, and this begins by the cuticle. I know the toenail pic looks like there is some discoloration, but there is some dirt trapped in the crack, and from the crack the nail has peeled up a bit so it appears opaque. But the fingernail and the other toe are clean and show no yellowing.

Also, we're barefoot a lot of the time, and when we're not, ds generally wears sandals, so there shouldn't be a lot of moisture near his toes.

I'm suspecting some kind of deficiency, but I don't know of what . . .


----------



## CallMeIshmael (Sep 12, 2004)

They look like Beau's lines.http://http://www.visualdxhealth.com...beausLines.htm

Beau's lines are a clue that the nailbed (beneath the cuticle)n was damaged as it was growing. You're seeing the results of that damage as it grows out, but whatever caused the damage is over.

If it's just a few nails that are affected, it's usually trauma to each individual nail (either by injury or infection). If most of the nails are affected, it's usually an illness, high fever or other whole-body problem that happened a few weeks ago (figure 1mm of nail growth every 6-10 days, and measure to the bottom end of the cuticle to try to determine when exactly the problem occured.)

Some people also make an assoication with severe zinc deficiency or sever anemia, but I'm not sure how proven those are.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Huh, they do look like Beau's lines to me. I know ds isn't anemic because we just had his blood worked up, but he hasn't been seriously ill lately, either. I made a follow-up appt with his ped. for Monday, so I'll have him take a look then, too.

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions!


----------



## ANMAMEGA (Jan 17, 2014)

I know your post is really old! But I just wanted to know if you found the cause of the cracked nails? My nephew is having the SAME problem right now. We dont know what to do. Its weid because starts from the cuticle and not the tip of the nails as usual. Thank you. Hope you see this.


----------

